# Whole Chicken - Oak or Apple Wood



## xzebra (Oct 25, 2013)

Quick question - I have made many whole chickens in my MES 30 with Apple Wood but was thinking about using Oak for a change.
Any thoughts?  What do you normally use?  Any other tips?

Thanks again for all you great help....you guys are the best!

Kevin


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 25, 2013)

Oak will work it will be a heavier smoke taste then the apple but try it everybody has to try different woods and figure out which is best for their tastes.


----------



## webowabo (Oct 25, 2013)

I agreeawith Piney.. from texas and I like a lot of smoke flavor. . Mesquite. . Oak.. Hickory. . But in my opinion. . Chicken takes smoke well
. So split the difference. . Half apple.. halk oak.. ;) best of both worlds ;)


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a less is more kinda guy when it comes to smoke flavoring.  I use apple, peach, cherry etc for poultry and pork.  I reserve oak for beef.  I rarely use hickory or mesquite.  ...but hey who am I to say... I recommend you try it and see what you and your family/friends think.  It might be the best you/they ever had.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2013)

Cherry is one of my favorites for chicken, that is until I tried pecan. Then I did a mix of the two, oh yeah pecan, cherry mix is great on chicken!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 25, 2013


----------

